# [Warning] The New 621 Update (Read Before Accepting Update)



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

**[Warning!]**
The .621 system update that Verizon is currently pushing to the Droid X has potential to render your device without root access.
Worse yet, it *breaks the ability to use ANY SBF file currently available*...and any attempt to do so will brick your phone.
Developers are currently working on un-bricking the users who have already taken the .621 update and attempted an SBF.
This may or may not prove to be successful.

*[Root Access]*
There is currently no root method available for the 621 update.
However, users have reported that OTA RootKeeper from the Android Market will maintain root access if you run it *before* accepting the update.
Keep in mind: If you go this route...you can't go back.
Developers are unlikely to port their roms to the new base. And you'll never be able to return to .340/.596/.602/.605 or anywhere else for that matter. Thus: *if you take this update, you won't be able to run a custom rom ever again. *(Unless ports are made [unlikely]).


----------

